# R. Tait McKenzie's 'The Boy Scout'



## RelicRaker (Apr 18, 2018)

There's an older woman in my neighborhood who's a scrapper. Mostly she collects iron and cans, but sometimes she finds discarded art objects, antique bottles, etc. She doesn't have a computer or a smartphone, so she shows me the stuff she finds and I try to give her some idea of what it is or what it might be worth. 

I'm really out of my field on this one. It's an 18" plaster cast statue of R. Tait McKenzie's 'The Boy Scout.' The original (1915) was bronze, but the Boy Scouts of America made these plaster copies (starting in 1917) to sell. Problem was, the plaster broke in shipping, so they discontinued the 18" plaster statuettes and made smaller metal ones, starting in 1934.

There's some obvious damage, but since these were only made from 1917–1934, she thinks it could still bring a nice price. Any estimates/appraisals would be much appreciated.


----------

